# Fire Smoke dampers



## mshields (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm told that the latest edition of our Building Code here in MA (which is based on the IBC) requires that we send status signals on the position of fire smoke dampers to the Fire Alarm system.  So, one needs to connect a fire alarm monitor module to an "end" switch on the damper to accomplish this.

I'm trying to find this requirement in the building code to see exactly what it says.  Not even sure where to begin.  Anybody know?

The bigger question is what then does the fire alarm system do with this information.  Does it trigger a "trouble" alarm if the damper doesn't close when it's supposed to?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Frank (Jun 20, 2012)

Try section 909.16--2009 IBC

I think there is confusion between the "firefighters smoke control panel" and the fire alarm system.


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2012)

Dampers or duct detectors???


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2012)

Not seeing anything.

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/8th-edition/9-fire-protection-systems.pdf

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/consumer-prot-and-bus-lic/license-type/csl/8th-edition-base-code.html

Cannot find imc admendments


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 20, 2012)

In smoke control systems, Section 909.12 addresses the fire alarm system (UL-864-UUKL) control system: "Verification shall include positive confirmation of actuation..."

End switches are a method to provide such positive confirmation. Note that you may need to prove that the damper is open, and prove that the damper is closed.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 20, 2012)

AegisFPE said:
			
		

> In smoke control systems, Section 909.12 addresses the fire alarm system (UL-864-UUKL) control system: "Verification shall include positive confirmation of actuation..."End switches are a method to provide such positive confirmation. Note that you may need to prove that the damper is open, and prove that the damper is closed.


How do you know the dampers are open or closed?  When you trip a smoke, you can hear the damper motor making noise, but noise means nothing.  Can you poke a stick into the diffuser, or the duct?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2012)

Look

"""""While reading through the Fire and Smoke Protection Features Chapter of the IBC, I also ran across another pretty straight-forward portion of the code for dampers that I want to remind you about.* Chapter 716.4 of the 2009 IBC states, :

“Access points shall be permanently identified on the exterior by a label having letters not less than 1/2 inch (12.7mm) in height reading: FIRE/SMOKE DAMPER, SMOKE DAMPER, or FIRE DAMPER.”""""

http://www.firedamperinspection.com/


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 21, 2012)

Fireguy said:
			
		

> Can you poke a stick into the diffuser, or the duct?


A manual approach would not be acceptable for the automatic verification required for a smoke control system per 909.12, though certainly in accordance with 909.18, 909.18.3, 909.18.8 and 1704.16 it needs to be confirmed that the dampers are in the position in which the system is reporting them to be per 909.16.3.Auxiliary end switches physically monitor the position of the blades of the damper. Some OCI monitor the position the damper based only on rotation of the axle, which does not positively verify the position of the damper blades.


----------

